

Getting starting with iOS development (The Code Sheriff) - yonix
http://codesheriff.blogspot.com/2011/08/getting-starting-with-ios-development.html

======
koopajah
Really nice summary on things to know before starting developping a first
application! I was searching for something like this for a few weeks. Too bad
it starts by saying buying a MAC is almost mandatory... ^^

